# Garage/General Storage Ideas



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Not going to show mine off, as it looks horrendous but I'd really like to see what you've all got for storage of your products/accessories.

I'd need shelving or similar which can clearly show all my products (far too many now!) I'd also like a sensible place for the towels, pads, etc.

Sell your ideas to me!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9350043.htm

this is what i use at moment, when it was cheaper.

ideal plastic so easy to clean and the bottom trays i use for my PW stuff as well as the 15m replacement hose I got for my PW.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Like the sound of this topic !! Just about finished new garage but still got a boot full of stuff could do with some brush holding ideas !!
Sorry for hijacking your post ;-)


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Saj said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9350043.htm
> 
> this is what i use at moment, when it was cheaper.
> 
> ideal plastic so easy to clean and the bottom trays i use for my PW stuff as well as the 15m replacement hose I got for my PW.


That looks ideal for towels/accessories actually, I've got quite a few of both so that could be really handy. Used to have a similar thing when I was really young and got a lot of use out of it.

Doubt it'd be big enough for my equipment and products though, could imagine I'd struggle a fair bit with finding my products in that too.



redmen78 said:


> Like the sound of this topic !! Just about finished new garage but still got a boot full of stuff could do with some brush holding ideas !!
> Sorry for hijacking your post ;-)


No problem at all! I've got the itch to give my garage an overhaul when the decent weather comes. It's absolutely loaded with rubbish at the moment and although I'd rather not spend too much money on it I'd really like to put my things on display and make them a lot easier to find!

Feel free to post up the storage you're planning for your garage too!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Yh I am struggling at monent, might consider buying another of the same !


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will do here's a picture of my garage was thinking some shelves quite high up out of the way !!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread has some fantastic ideas:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174704

I love the way the bottles are held up, smaller alternatives might be useful for brushes etc too?

(Hope the OP doesn't mind me using the image!)


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow that looks ideal think I will be borrowing some of those ideas like the door protectors as well !!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Do we know where the bottle clips are from?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

TJenkos said:


> Do we know where the bottle clips are from?


This company:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/coatedclipcompany73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

bildo said:


> This company:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/coatedclipcompany73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Thankyou!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

when it comes to hanging bottles

a cheap idea is to get a value curtain rail, wooden one

its what i did


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

bildo said:


> This company:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/coatedclipcompany73/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


any idea what the exact size was used for the bottles?

rather than getting a mixed pack and most of them being useless sizes


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

38mm mate.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers pal. Gonna get some for a valeting van. See how they hold up


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

For hanging and storage on the walls i have been thinking of maybe trying _slat board_ , 
Its the stuff shops use as its cheap enough and some of the expensive garage places like Dura seem to use a similar idea. Also meens i can move things about when i change my mind on layout.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

GTISnoopy said:


> For hanging and storage on the walls i have been thinking of maybe trying _slat board_ ,
> Its the stuff shops use as its cheap enough and some of the expensive garage places like Dura seem to use a similar idea. Also meens i can move things about when i change my mind on layout.


Hadn't thought of this, could actually be a fantastic idea!

When you say 'cheap enough' how cheap are we talking? Where would you buy from?

Thanks for the idea, I've got brick walls and this would be fantastic to put up against it instead of straight on the brick.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a couple of these shelving units from Makro when they were on offer for £9.99 each (They are regularly on offer every couple months). Not the prettiest, but gets the job done for cheap:

http://store.makro.co.uk/p-11248-fairline-heavy-duty-shelving-175kg.aspx










Store 175kg *per shelf* so they are extremely solid.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brought these metal/mdf shelves from ebay for £30 inc P&P:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130773692390

Attached pic of it in the garage. Might ditch the old kitchen cupboards for another unit or could fit maybe two more in.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

bildo said:


> Hadn't thought of this, could actually be a fantastic idea!
> 
> When you say 'cheap enough' how cheap are we talking? Where would you buy from?
> 
> Thanks for the idea, I've got brick walls and this would be fantastic to put up against it instead of straight on the brick.


Loads of it listed on ebay to get an idea of prices. It all depends on how much of the walls you want to cover with it. Could offset any cost compared to painting too


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

bildo said:


> Hadn't thought of this, could actually be a fantastic idea!
> 
> When you say 'cheap enough' how cheap are we talking? Where would you buy from?
> 
> Thanks for the idea, I've got brick walls and this would be fantastic to put up against it instead of straight on the brick.


This shop should give you an idea for prices:
http://www.ukshopfittings.com/category-Slatwall-Panels-Inserts.html

Came across them from their ebay store (think their own website is cheaper than through ebay though):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?it...a7a277b03&_ssn=uk_shopfittings&_ipg=200&rt=nc


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Aldi had these last month they offer a great set up with 2 back boards bins tool holders for £20
http://www.aldi.ie/ie/html/offers/special_buys3_20101.htm might come out again, also keep an eye on lidless often find that the products are very similar if not the same


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Im watching this thread with great interest, my garage needs some work at the minute but ill be looking to kit it out soon, ive been looking at shelving Clarke CSR5350b and a nice (and preferably affordable) roll cab!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> any idea what the exact size was used for the bottles?
> 
> rather than getting a mixed pack and most of them being useless sizes


What size bracket did you get for the foam lance? Liking this idea very much!

Currently using an Argos £9.99 120kg 4 layer wire storage shelves.










Next purchase will be 25L of white masonary paint!


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

iv got a few of those makro shelves, and the 4 drawer version of the plastic drawers 2 used for my MFs, 1 for drying towels and the final one for applicator pads. after seeing those clips i might invest in some as my spray bottles just sit in a shelf


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Im going to get some of these I think, as they stack up neatly and I dont have to worry so much about weight on cheap drawer units.
http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/storag...ing-Box-Viewable-Clear-9796468?skuId=10187173

As for door protectors I used the external winter pipe protectors as they are are only about 75p per metre from B&Q.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine - cloths/ pads/ etc in drawers, polishes/ etc in cupboard


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

That looks great mate, Stanley units are worth looking into


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

robby71 said:


> Mine - cloths/ pads/ etc in drawers, polishes/ etc in cupboard


like those units...:thumb:
where are they from...?

think you should paint your walls though and get a few more pics put up...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

TJenkos said:


> Do we know where the bottle clips are from?


I also machined the backing plates from Aluminium.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Homebase sell those units - quite expensive though :/


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

TJenkos said:


> Do we know where the bottle clips are from?


sell them at screwfix in various sizes. Got mine from them.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Any idea what size the snow foam clip is? I gather the mega bottles are 38mm


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

sfstu said:


> like those units...:thumb:
> where are they from...?
> 
> think you should paint your walls though and get a few more pics put up...


I bought the Stanley units a few years ago from Halfords - think the drawers and smaller cupboards were £59 - £69 each and the tall cupboard was £100

The garage is a sectional concrete jobbie and i've just added the moisture resistant chipboard to the walls with insulation behind as a lot of condensation was gettin in 
I've bought a de-humidifier this week to help with the condensation and next job is to paint the walls brilliant white when i find out what type of paint to use


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

paranoid73 said:


> I also machined the backing plates from Aluminium.


Would be interested in purchasing some of these from you, any chance you could set up a group buy for members here? Pretty sure a lot of us would be interested in this:thumb: superb work and look neat as


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice job!!  like the aluminium work 

For those of you who were talking about plastic drawer system, go to Discount UK, £12.99

Their pretty solid .


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

polt said:


> Would be interested in purchasing some of these from you, any chance you could set up a group buy for members here? Pretty sure a lot of us would be interested in this:thumb: superb work and look neat as


I did this once before and it didn't work out as people that wanted them then didn't when it came to payment, there is a lot of initial cost involved to start with the ally, s/s bolts and the clips, they would end up being £30 for the 2 to make it work while.

I may do a couple of sets if the customer supply's the clips to me as the need to be re drilled with a carbide cutter as they are spring steel.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Trist said:


> Very nice job!!  like the aluminium work
> 
> For those of you who were talking about plastic drawer system, go to Discount UK, £12.99
> 
> Their pretty solid .


Look exactly the same as mine which I purchased from the range, come with wheels if needed.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

paranoid73 said:


> I did this once before and it didn't work out as people that wanted them then didn't when it came to payment, there is a lot of initial cost involved to start with the ally, s/s bolts and the clips, they would end up being £30 for the 2 to make it work while.
> 
> I may do a couple of sets if the customer supply's the clips to me as the need to be re drilled with a carbide cutter as they are spring steel.


Would definitely be interested, I would be willing to pay upfront for these:thumb:


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

.. I would be also :thumb:


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Me as well


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

robby71 said:


> I've bought a de-humidifier this week to help with the condensation and next job is to paint the walls brilliant white when i find out what type of paint to use


I tried a number of different paints and ended up using a brilliant white acrylic gloss, applied with a roller. It's very tough and durable and still cleans up well after 10+ years.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Screw fix white masonary paint

Its showing as 'Out of stock' on their site so I would assume that the group buy isn't on at the moment, might be wrong though.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

paranoid73 said:


> I did this once before and it didn't work out as people that wanted them then didn't when it came to payment, there is a lot of initial cost involved to start with the ally, s/s bolts and the clips, they would end up being £30 for the 2 to make it work while.
> 
> I may do a couple of sets if the customer supply's the clips to me as the need to be re drilled with a carbide cutter as they are spring steel.


Spoke to Shaun about paying upfront for these if you organised a group buy and he has came back and said it would be no problem (didn't want to be breaking any forum rules), myself I would be interested in a set of 3. F your up for it. Why not start with 5 people offering sets of 1,2 or all 3 then give us prices :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

polt said:


> Spoke to Shaun about paying upfront for these if you organised a group buy and he has came back and said it would be no problem (didn't want to be breaking any forum rules), myself I would be interested in a set of 3. F your up for it. Why not start with 5 people offering sets of 1,2 or all 3 then give us prices :thumb:


I had a couple of sets from Shaun last time, and they are top quality.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I will have a look into in the next couple of months, I may just do a run of 3 sets as I have one spare set in the loft & making another couple wouldn't be too difficult. 

I am really unsure about running a group buy as working in a machine shop I need to fit these in when a machine is free, as it is not a the place I can work alone at night (health & saftey ect), it would also be impossible to guarantee a delivery as we are always busy, plus my boss may not be to happy with me buying enough material to make 10 sets on the side in his time.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Fully understand mate, let me know when and how much:thumb:

I'll take the set in the loft lol


----------

